# Matlab - Out of memory problem



## compubaby (Jan 29, 2009)

I've a problem that occurs when I write the command line of the rbf neural network

net = newrb(Train, Desired);
I get the error 

??? Error using ==> unknown
Out of memory. Type HELP MEMORY for your options.

I'm working with 2 GB RAM
Virtual Memory Initial size 4 GB & Maximum size 8 GB

I tried 

- Maximizing the virtual memory
- enlarging the memory for matlab by adding this statment to the boot.ini
/fastdetect /3GB /USERVA=3030 

but all this with no use :4-dontkno

Thanx in advance


----------



## Raikiri (Nov 4, 2008)

http://www.mathworks.com/support/tech-notes/1100/1107.html


----------

